# Do Your Millipedes Eat Spinach?



## mickiem (Jul 23, 2017)

The place I bought my AGBs told me to feed them spinach and cucumbers.  I had tried spinach before and my millipedes didn't eat it.  But I just bought new AGBs and thought I would try it again.  None of my other millipedes ate it with gusto; a few took some bites (Bumblebees and Ivories) but the AGB's destroyed it!  Each adult ate 3 baby leaves. 

Do any of your millipedes eat spinach?


----------



## mickiem (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm sure someone cares about this ignored post. 

I found this interesting. My AGBs were the only millipedes that went after the spinach. But I had left a few leaves on a table overnight and decided to put it in the next morning. They wouldn't touch it. They only ate the really fresh leaves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris52 (Jul 25, 2017)

Never tried spinach with any of my 'pedes.


----------



## keks (Jul 26, 2017)

mickiem said:


> View attachment 246955
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I read it , but fresh spinach is  not offered very often here, so I didn't/couldn't try to feed it. But I visit my younger daughter today, she lives in a bigger town. Maybe I can get there unfrozen spinach and I can try to my millipedes .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andee (Jul 26, 2017)

Sorry no pedes yet, and I don't usually offer spinach regularly to any of my other species of insects or reptiles.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 26, 2017)

keks said:


> Yes, I read it , but fresh spinach is  not offered very often here, so I didn't/couldn't try to feed it. But I visit my younger daughter today, she lives in a bigger town. Maybe I can get there unfrozen spinach and I can try to my millipedes .


I hope yours will eat it!  Mine really loved the fresh.  I'm always excited to find a new food for them.  If you ever get AGBs, you could try growing it from seed.  It's easy and has a short cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Jul 26, 2017)

Andee said:


> Sorry no pedes yet, and I don't usually offer spinach regularly to any of my other species of insects or reptiles.


My isopods also eat it.  Now I have a BIG reason to keep it on hand.  I have lots of AGB babies that I like to feed supplemental foods.  What other insects do you keep?


----------



## Andee (Jul 26, 2017)

I keep isopods, roaches of various types, currently I am looking for certain species of T's (G. Pulchra slings) and other arachnids... I mean those guys are just inverts but yeah XD....I also have superworms and the beetles I breed of them, silkworms and the moths (my species are a line bred hybrid), stick insects, some various cleaner crew beetles and larvae, other than that, everything is on... hold? I have a lot planned and waiting currently. I plan to do controlled breeding of crickets so I eventually get wingless adults, I also plan to do BSFL all year round indoors (now that I have it well planned), I have several ideas for predatory beetles, I also plan to do fishing spiders, mantids of some species if I can, some other roaches, and some other types of arachnids likely. ^^ so I will have a full house, plus my reptiles and various mammals and birds XD


----------



## mickiem (Jul 26, 2017)

Andee said:


> I keep isopods, roaches of various types, currently I am looking for certain species of T's (G. Pulchra slings) and other arachnids... I mean those guys are just inverts but yeah XD....I also have superworms and the beetles I breed of them, silkworms and the moths (my species are a line bred hybrid), stick insects, some various cleaner crew beetles and larvae, other than that, everything is on... hold? I have a lot planned and waiting currently. I plan to do controlled breeding of crickets so I eventually get wingless adults, I also plan to do BSFL all year round indoors (now that I have it well planned), I have several ideas for predatory beetles, I also plan to do fishing spiders, mantids of some species if I can, some other roaches, and some other types of arachnids likely. ^^ so I will have a full house, plus my reptiles and various mammals and birds XD


What do you do with the silkworms?  I hope to get some mantids next year.  I had some others, roaches etc. but focusing on millipedes now. I have a bearded dragon and a large female balll python. Some hedgehogs. We used to breed lots of birds and exotic mammals and frogs. I might get into frogs again if I decide I want them more than vacations. It's hard to trust someone with frogs. Trying to stay small scale.


----------



## Andee (Jul 26, 2017)

I have a lot of reptiles I feed the silkworms to, and I am in a lot of reptile communities that I sell them to for feeders. Though currently I am not selling them since I need to get my feet under me for them. I have 200-300 for this batch and it's rather small. The hybrids I breed have a lot of difference with the regular zebra or white strains. There is a reason I breed them though, they have a super high hatch rate and survival rate compared to most.


----------



## Marika (Jul 26, 2017)

I've never tried spinach with my pedes, I don't eat it myself so most of it would probably go to waste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 26, 2017)

mickiem said:


> The place I bought my AGBs told me to feed them spinach and cucumbers.  I had tried spinach before and my millipedes didn't eat it.  But I just bought new AGBs and thought I would try it again.  None of my other millipedes ate it with gusto; a few took some bites (Bumblebees and Ivories) but the AGB's destroyed it!  Each adult ate 3 baby leaves.
> 
> Do any of your millipedes eat spinach?


Out of curiosity does it benefit pedes nutrition  in a particular way? Make them strong like Popeye? Ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 7Fin (Jul 26, 2017)

I've tried cucumbers, plums, apples, and my fire pedes turn their nose up to all of it! They taste it for a few seconds with their feelers, have one bite, and then walk off. I'm going to give spinach a go next.


----------



## mickiem (Jul 26, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Out of curiosity does it benefit pedes nutrition  in a particular way? Make them strong like Popeye? Ha


But, of course!  I don't know how much iron a millipede should have but I'm sure the added calcium is a good thing.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## mickiem (Jul 26, 2017)

Andee said:


> I have a lot of reptiles I feed the silkworms to, and I am in a lot of reptile communities that I sell them to for feeders. Though currently I am not selling them since I need to get my feet under me for them. I have 200-300 for this batch and it's rather small. The hybrids I breed have a lot of difference with the regular zebra or white strains. There is a reason I breed them though, they have a super high hatch rate and survival rate compared to most.


Do you sell at shows or just online?  What shows do you sell/ attend?  I am having a hard time finding shows. I'm in the Midwest. I want to try Buffalo/ Erie and I'm going to Cleveland next month. No one has millipedes.


----------



## Andee (Jul 26, 2017)

Ah I am in Cali, I sell only online currently, I would enjoy eventually going to shows and selling, but currently it's not possible and definitely not worth it. I make far enough money online and I actually sell enough that I have to stop selling for a couple months at a time to let my colonies rest for a bit. I currently don't have milli's but I don't know if I will have any species you would be interested in once I start getting into it... idk what you have currently?

I am currently going to go to one in Aug, about 3 hours away from me if I get good traffic in San Jose.

Edit: does anyone know if insects are directly affected by oxalates?


----------



## mickiem (Jul 26, 2017)

Andee said:


> Ah I am in Cali, I sell only online currently, I would enjoy eventually going to shows and selling, but currently it's not possible and definitely not worth it. I make far enough money online and I actually sell enough that I have to stop selling for a couple months at a time to let my colonies rest for a bit. I currently don't have milli's but I don't know if I will have any species you would be interested in once I start getting into it... idk what you have currently?
> 
> I am currently going to go to one in Aug, about 3 hours away from me if I get good traffic in San Jose.
> 
> Edit: does anyone know if insects are directly affected by oxalates?


What are you selling more of - herps?  Ts?  At one time my livelihood was at shows and wholesale, but I am trying to keep it simple this time around.  I only have millipedes that I am breeding:  _Chicobolus spinigerus_ Ivory and also 'Ebony'; _Narceus americanus_, regular phase and 'Tan'; _Narceus gordanus_ 'El Gordos' and 'Ocala Gold'; _Acladocricus sp_. Philippine Giant Blue; _Anadenobolus monilicornis_ Bumblebee; _Apeuthes sp. _Thai Rainbow; _Archispirostreptus gigas _AGB; _Dendrostreptus macracanthus _Glossy Black Pinkleg; _Spirostreptus sp._ #1; _Trigoniulus macropygus _Flamelegs; _Trigonilius coralinus_ Scarlet; _Telodeinopus aoutii_ Giant Stripeleg; _Orthoporus_; some flat millipedes_: _feathers, black and gold, colored train.  I think that's it.  I have a few new things coming in September (if it doesn't fall through).  Most everything is breeding but I haven't decided what direction to go with it. I have a lot of contacts from my former endeavors.  Sure would be easier to wholesale.  I have made a few trades but still unsure about online sales.  I keep at least 2 enclosures of everything for insurance.


----------



## Andee (Jul 26, 2017)

Insects currently, I will never "sell" herps, I do rescue work with them and a lot of rehab since I personally do not have enough room for most of those who pass through my house. I will eventually do T's but I have a very specific species (G. Pulchra) I want to work with. Because I am patient with all my animals of any type, and will not rush. I research like crazy, and mimic natural enviroment as much as possible,which means they will have a similar breeding weather change during the time of months before, during and after breeding times.


----------



## Andee (Jul 26, 2017)

Online sales are easy, depending on how you do it.You definitely have to make sure you are in a safe age range. But you also need to make sure you ship them in good temps or have ways to make the temps acceptable. I don't do wholesale usually. I do sales. But wholesale isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Jul 27, 2017)

mickiem said:


> But, of course!  I don't know how much iron a millipede should have but I'm sure the added calcium is a good thing.


I'm envisioning healthy beefed up pedes from their spinach. Hope oxalates not an issue, not sure  it would be unless diet was otherwise limited?


----------



## mickiem (Jul 27, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> I'm envisioning healthy beefed up pedes from their spinach. Hope oxalates not an issue, not sure  it would be unless diet was otherwise limited?


Wards Science say they feed spinach nearly every day. I think variety is always better. I typically feed supplements 2-3X a week and spinach maybe 2X a month. They also get apples, avocado, corn, melon, cucumbers,etc. etc. and always dead oak leaves. 

I hope someone answers that, though. I would feed spinach more often if I knew it wasn't a problem.


----------

